

Using EMPs: A new way to punch through steel - cwan
http://www.economist.com/sciencetechnology/displayStory.cfm?story_id=15268879

======
baguasquirrel
Apparently it is a refined version of this:

<http://www.engineershandbook.com/MfgMethods/emforming.htm>

